

New Social Networking Website - zubby
http://www.zubby.com

======
ALee
Not to be mean, but yeah... you guys missed this boat a long time ago.

Unless you can tell me how you're better than Facebook or MySpace or offer
something different from them, then I don't think you'll get past the high
barriers to sign-up.

------
zubby
Just about 2,000 members and growing...

